# Espresso machine around 1000 bucks



## schoenja (Nov 10, 2021)

Hey all,

I need a bit of an opinion from you guys. I'm looking to get my first own espresso machine after having worked as a barista for the last three years. I already have a 1zpresso Jx-Pro and I'm willing to spend around 1000 euro/pound, a little bit more or less doesn't hurt. I'm intending to use it daily for mostly espresso, a steaming wand for the occasional milk drink would be nice though. A single boiler would be enough I guess. Other than that I think a PID would come in handy but please let me know your thoughts on that. So far I've set my sights on the Bezzera Unica but I'm curious what else there is. I could also get a Appartamento via my Cafe for a bit cheaper (no PID though) and I've seen a used VBM Domobar as well. Looks don't matter that much, the Breville ones don't appeal to me though. 😁

Hope to get some feedback from you guys, let me know if you need more information. I'm based in Germany if that matters.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@schoenja Welcome to the forum, you have mentioned some great machines, a few others to add to the list. I'm sure others will chime in with even more machines



Rancilio Silvia


Lelit MaraX, or elizabeth (slight budget stretch)


ACS Minima (slight budget stretch)


Used 2is always an option.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@schoenja Welcome to the forum!

Flexible ! Bring it on. 😂

It doesn't hurt to get a dual boiler.

Elizabeth and Minima - a bit more than £1k.

If the flexibility is 2x your initial outlay, Bianca and the best in this category, the ACS Vesuvius!

What about water?

JX pro is a cracking grinder. I am using it for espresso and pour overs.


----------



## Evergreen88 (Jun 7, 2021)

I am on the same boat as you, thinking to get a single boiler machine in the 1k range.

I am considering the Unica and the ECM Classika being both E61 SBDU PID machines easy to source in the UK that should have good availability of spare parts.

I think where you are based and proximity to a reseller/service centre should be a factor to consider.


----------



## schoenja (Nov 10, 2021)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> @schoenja Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Flexible ! Bring it on. 😂
> 
> ...


 Not that flexible though. Sadly. 😉

For water I got a simple PearlCo filter. Worth investing?

And good to see that the 1zpresso seems to work for espresso just fine.


----------



## schoenja (Nov 10, 2021)

Evergreen88 said:


> I am on the same boat as you, thinking to get a single boiler machine in the 1k range.
> 
> I am considering the Unica and the ECM Classika being both E61 SBDU PID machines easy to source in the UK that should have good availability of spare parts.
> 
> I think where you are based and proximity to a reseller/service centre should be a factor to consider.


 Yip definitely. But in Germany there's quite a few shops that ship nationally. I'll have a look at the ecm as well, thanks for the heads up.

FYI regarding the Unica: I've read quite often that the PID doesn't work that well. There is, however, an easy fix which seems to work quite well. Let me know if you need help with that. Don't know if that's been discussed here already. 😊


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@schoenja Unfortunately, I can't help you on the filter side. Please check these links!

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/33179-water-water/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=460097&embedComment=460097&embedDo=findComment#comment-460097https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/45543-water-for-boilers-amp-manual-brewing/?do=embedhttps://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53491-non-scaling-water-calculator/?do=embed


----------



## schoenja (Nov 10, 2021)

By the way, I ended up getting the ECM Classika II PID from a local dealer. It also ended up being cheaper than retail, because the machine was showcased during a coffee exhibition in Milano.

Super happy with it so far. I only need a proper place for it, since all the coffee making does make a mess. 😁


----------

